# Verkaufe diverse Siemens SPS Komponenten



## atrius (4 September 2021)

*Verschiedene Komponenten aus Versuchsaufbau abzugeben, neuwertig, z.T OVP ungeöffnet*
CPU1517F-3PN     6ES7517-3FP00-0AB0
CPU1515F-2PN     6ES7515-2FM01-0AB0
CPU1513F-1PN     6ES7513-1FL02-0AB0
CPU1512SP-1 PN  6ES7512-1DK01-0AB0
CPU1510SP-1 PN  6ES7510-1DJ01-0AB0
ET200SP IM155-6PN Interfacemodul   6ES7155-6AA01-0BN0
PN/PN Coupler     6ES7158-3AD10-0XA0
ET200SP, 16xDI     6ES7131-6BH01-0BA0
ET200SP, 16xDO   6ES7132-6BH01-0BA0
ET200SP, 4xRelais DO  6ES7132-6GD50-0BA0
ET200SP, 4xU/I AI  6ES7134-6HD00-0BA1
TP1500 Comfort Panel  6AV2124-0QC02-0AX0
Mobile Panel KTP900F, Komplet inkl. Anschlussbox und Verbindungskabel 10m  6AV2125-2JB23-0AX0


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 September 2021)

Mit Rechung und ausgewiesener Mwst ?


----------



## atrius (5 September 2021)

Mit Rechnung, allerdings ohne MwSt.


----------

